
How China's New Missile Concept Could Cripple American Air Power - ilamont
https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a24117442/china-missile-pl-xx/
======
Shorel
I wonder if HTML5 could be extended to have length, weight, currency and other
kinds of tags. Texts would encode distances, weights, etc in the appropriate
tags, with default values equal to the current text.

I would then set my browser to "show SI units" and all the "100 miles", "8
feet", etc. would be converted to kilometers, meters, and so on.

That would make this article infinitely more pleasurable to read for me.

